# First Look, Us Made Cast Iron Base For Pm-1340gt



## qualitymachinetools (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey guys, I know  a lot of you have been waiting for these, but got the first set of castings for the 1340GT Lathe bases.   They aren't quite right, they were supposed to have (4) leveling points on the headstock stand and they only put 2 in them, but that will be taken care of shortly here.   
 Just wanted to show you what I have, nothing too exciting, but we are getting there, 100% cast, and to be machined, painted, etc. in the USA. (All right here in Pennsylvania actually, other than the pattern shop is just over the border in Ohio)

 I am pretty excited about it, just kind of leading the way to making as much in the USA as I possibly can over time.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice! Now I need to get a job somewhere so I can afford a set when they are ready.


----------



## tweinke (Oct 29, 2016)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## go4shoot (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks great, any idea on weight?


----------



## brav65 (Oct 30, 2016)

Looking good Matt!


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Oct 30, 2016)

They are around 400 pounds for the set. Sure are a lot heavier than they look!


----------



## rwm (Oct 30, 2016)

Very nice! Great to see it.
Robert


----------



## Sendit (Oct 30, 2016)

How much weight will these add to the lathe vs the current configuration?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironken (Oct 30, 2016)

Matt, my children thank you! I like what you are doing.


----------



## 4cyclic (Oct 31, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## BrentParker (Nov 19, 2016)

Looks great Matt.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 23, 2016)

Looks to be a nice solid stand Matt.

Mike.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Nov 23, 2016)

Looking good Matt . I really want a 1340GT , unfortunately this sweet PM935TV has got my finances in the dumper for a while !


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 23, 2016)

Subwayrocket said:


> Looking good Matt . I really want a 1340GT , unfortunately this sweet PM935TV has got my finances in the dumper for a while !



Personally, I think those two machines make for about the perfect setup.  But I may be a bit biased.

Mike.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Nov 23, 2016)

I am going to try to take a trip to the foundry when they pour more of them and take some pictures to share, not that its too exciting, Ive seen it happen before, just not in the US!        Next project will be some milling machine castings, but don't get too excited, that one will take some time.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 23, 2016)

Pics are always welcome!


----------

